# MSNBC's JOY REID Should be FIRED Today !! What she did was ten times worse than Roseanne !!!



## nononono (Jul 4, 2018)

*FIRE MSNBC's JOY REID .....TODAY !!!!*

*She ruined a woman's life by posting false accusations, Racist statements and perpetuating *
*a HORRIBLY false narrative about a woman thru her platform of ( Socalled ) News Journalist  !*

https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2018/07/msnbcs-joy-reid-apologizes-after-falsely-accusing-trump-supporter-of-calling-latino-boy-a-dirty-mexican/

*Today she is issuing a weak ass apology because she KNOWS her job is now on the line !*


*FIRE MSNBC's JOY REID ..... TODAY !!!!*

*DO IT TODAY MSNBC..........She does nothing good for your network ...*
*All she does is promote Racist Hate propaganda from her disgusting Platform...!*


*FIRE MSNBC's JOY REID .....TODAY !!!!*


----------



## nononono (Jul 4, 2018)

*FIRE MSNBC's JOY REID .....TODAY !!!!*


*




*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 5, 2018)

She scares you I see, is she telling to much truth for you? Why else would you lie about her.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 5, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> She scares you I see, is she telling to much truth for you? Why else would you lie about her.


Sheʻs a he, I’m afraid.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 5, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Sheʻs a he, I’m afraid.


Therein lies the difference, to you that makes a difference.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 5, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Sheʻs a he, I’m afraid.


I didnt say it. (but I thought it)


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 5, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Therein lies the difference, to you that makes a difference.


It kinda does when it comes to gett'n scared.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 6, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Therein lies the difference, to you that makes a difference.


Yes “zer”.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 6, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I didnt say it. (but I thought it)


Now you got me thinking.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 6, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> She scares you I see, is she telling to much truth for you? Why else would you lie about her.


Lie?
*Nolte: 9 Indefensible Things NBC's Lying Bigot Joy Reid Said*
*www.breitbart.com*/big-journalism/2018/06/01/nolte-9...*joy*-*reid*-said


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 6, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Lie?
> *Nolte: 9 Indefensible Things NBC's Lying Bigot Joy Reid Said*
> *www.breitbart.com*/big-journalism/2018/06/01/nolte-9...*joy*-*reid*-said


You read it on the internet? Enough said.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 6, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Lie?
> *Nolte: 9 Indefensible Things NBC's Lying Bigot Joy Reid Said*
> *www.breitbart.com*/big-journalism/2018/06/01/nolte-9...*joy*-*reid*-said


At this point a full out Twitter campaign started by the Bernie Sanders crowd, demanding that MSNBC would fire Joy Ann Reid.

Mind you: not because of any homophobic blog posts but for the sole reason that she had criticized Bernie.

Important Bernie supporters spearheaded this campaign (note how they all include @MSNBC in their tweets to make sure their demand that Joy Reid is fired, reaches MSNBC):

To be perfectly honest: there is a deeply racist group of Bernie supporters who couldn’t care less about POC representation in the media, or anywhere else: if you criticize the Messiah from Vermont, you have to go, period.

In November Twitter user @Jamie_Maz (part of the Bernie crowd) found old blog posts of Reid in which she ridiculed Charlie Crist.

Point: those posts weren’t homophobic as they are now called. In fact, Crist, who was a homophobic politician pushing extreme anti-gay laws, was outed as gay and attacked/ ridiculed for it by just about anyone I know in the gay community too.

Yet, Reid apologized for the blog posts nonetheless and more specifically apologized to Charlie Crist.

https://medium.com/@investigator_21314/the-lynching-of-joy-ann-reid-by-the-bernie-left-c7de005a19fb


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 6, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You read it on the internet? Enough said.


Just the facts Ma'am, just the facts.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 6, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Just the facts Ma'am, just the facts.


Funny where this all came from eh? Not all nutters are Trump nutters . . . Bernies, who would have thunk it.


----------



## Nonononono (Jul 6, 2018)

Who is this Joy Reed anyway?  Appears to be a fill in weekend anchor on one of the lower rated cable news outfits about as relevant to current events and politics as Saturday morning UHF fuzzy rabbit ear reception roller derby was back in the ‘70’s.  

A strange obsession by one of the chronic nincompoops.  

I’m told thousands of children and babies in this country remain forcibly separated for months from their parents at the orders of the President after months of a once secret but now emerging moral crisis singularly created by the highest officials within the White House.  I usually turn only to Fox for the true news, but this Joy woman caused me to click down to another news channel, and I found out about this so/called mass family separation and incarceration concentration of camps.

Anyone else aware of this?  It reminds me of some events in world history not so many decades ago.  Anyone with insight, I’d be much appreciative.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 6, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Who is this Joy Reed anyway?  Appears to be a fill in weekend anchor on one of the lower rated cable news outfits about as relevant to current events and politics as Saturday morning UHF fuzzy rabbit ear reception roller derby was back in the ‘70’s.
> 
> A strange obsession by one of the chronic nincompoops.
> 
> ...


Two distinct messages coming out of those media outlets one on the ground, shoe leather journalism investigating todays news.  The other, still debating long ago debunked conspiracy theories . . . and Hill's e-mail.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 6, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Funny where this all came from eh? Not all nutters are Trump nutters . . . Bernies, who would have thunk it.


You should know from experience, nothing worse than an Obama/Clinton drone.


----------



## Nonononono (Jul 6, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Two distinct messages coming out of those media outlets one on the ground, shoe leather journalism investigating todays news.  The other, still debating long ago debunked conspiracy theories . . . and Hill's e-mail.


I thought one of the more preposterous conspiracy theories chronic psychopath nincompoops here were promulgating involved an IT guy connected to that ditzy Wasserman was some grand Democratic Party conspiracy that would *“ LOCK UP !! “* Clinton, Wasserman, Podesta, Obama, et.al.   

How’d that end up?  

Oh wait.  I see something just this week.  A Trump appointed Republican team of federal prosecutors obtained a single guilty plea from the IT guy, and an extraordinarily unusual stipulated statement within the court filings by those Trump prosecutors thoroughly debunking and castigating the myriad of ridiculously unfounded deranged conspiracy mongers that believed a massive unfounded and untrue hubris of criminality centered around a supposedly compromised laptop.  

I’m sure if any posters in this forum fell for any of this now entirely discredited nonsense that the Trump Republican justice department prosecutors have articulated in no uncertain terms was all a wildly false conspiracy theory, he (or they) will have even a scintilla of ethical and moral integrity to apology at their folly.


----------



## espola (Jul 6, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> I thought one of the more preposterous conspiracy theories chronic psychopath nincompoops here were promulgating involved an IT guy connected to that ditzy Wasserman was some grand Democratic Party conspiracy that would *“ LOCK UP !! “* Clinton, Wasserman, Podesta, Obama, et.al.
> 
> How’d that end up?
> 
> ...


I don't think the nutters will understand all that.  Just try "Suckers!"


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 6, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You should know from experience, nothing worse than an Obama/Clinton drone.


You nutters are losing it today . . . kinda funny to watch.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 6, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> I thought one of the more preposterous conspiracy theories chronic psychopath nincompoops here were promulgating involved an IT guy connected to that ditzy Wasserman was some grand Democratic Party conspiracy that would *“ LOCK UP !! “* Clinton, Wasserman, Podesta, Obama, et.al.
> 
> How’d that end up?
> 
> ...


They double down on stupidity, they don't self-reflect, analyze or critique, that's for wimps. Nutters forge on!


----------



## Nonononono (Jul 6, 2018)

espola said:


> I don't think the nutters will understand all that.  Just try "Suckers!"


You’re right.  Trumpists will never have smart people on their side.


----------



## Nonononono (Jul 6, 2018)

Why do leading national voices supporting Trump know that they will never have smart people on their side?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 6, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> I thought one of the more preposterous conspiracy theories chronic psychopath nincompoops here were promulgating involved an IT guy connected to that ditzy Wasserman was some grand Democratic Party conspiracy that would *“ LOCK UP !! “* Clinton, Wasserman, Podesta, Obama, et.al.
> 
> How’d that end up?
> 
> ...


Three words.

Pee pee "dossier".


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 6, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You read it on the internet? Enough said.


Your reality.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 6, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Why do leading national voices supporting Trump know that they will never have smart people on their side?


Hanapaa!!


----------



## Nonononono (Jul 6, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Three words.
> 
> Pee pee "dossier".


I’m unaware any particular detail of the series of Republican initially commissioned counter/intelligence memos from Steele have been disproven as false.  

In fact, most of the events described have been verified as true.  

And sadly for the sake of the entire Republican Party’s standard bearer, even the most amoral, degenerative, psychologically deviant allegation has been partially corroborated by a very loyal Trump associate, Keith Schiller, his close security man.  

Schiller testified under penalty of federal criminal perjury charges that Russian prostitutes were offered by senior Russian government officials to Trump on the very night Trump is reported by Steele in the dossier as spending the entire night at the hotel and in the very same hotel room where the amoral, despicable act allegedly occurred involving the Republican Party’s leader.  

Moreover, Schiller was unable to state he stood watch outside that room for the duration of the evening, again, under the weight of a federal criminal perjury risk.  

Not to mention Trump’s public statements recorded for posterity in which he has claimed untruthfully on several recorded occasions he never spent that night at the hotel in question, but rather flew home before spending a night at the hotel.  By lying about not spending that night at that hotel on that particular evening, Trump’s credibility is reasonably placed at issue, even if he had an otherwise impeccable record and reputation for being a truthful, honest, modest and candid man of professional and personal fidelity. 

But perhaps I have an outlier’s view than everyone else that Trump has instead a lifelong record for lying, conning, cheating, stealing, dodging, and otherwise duping what one of his national supporters terms as people that Trump never has “smart people” on his side. 

Have I misstated anything here?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 6, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> I’m unaware any particular detail of the series of Republican initially commissioned counter/intelligence memos from Steele have been disproven as false.
> 
> In fact, most of the events described have been verified as true.
> 
> ...


Yes, and no, and probably, but who cares?
None of us are invited to John McCain's funeral.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 6, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> I’m unaware any particular detail of the series of Republican initially commissioned counter/intelligence memos from Steele have been disproven as false.
> 
> In fact, most of the events described have been verified as true.
> 
> ...


Oh, and I almost forgot,..
"coocoo".


----------



## Nonononono (Jul 6, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Yes, and no, and probably, but who cares?
> None of us are invited to John McCain's funeral.


Psychotic bloggers and neo-nazi websites are not citable sources to challenge my series of objective statements of undisputed facts from the public record.  Sorry to cut off your anticipated research sourcing.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 6, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> They double down on stupidity, they don't self-reflect, analyze or critique, that's for wimps. Nutters forge on!


----------



## Nonononono (Jul 6, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Oh, and I almost forgot,..
> "coocoo".


Sure.  A random useless ad hominem attempt at an insult has some value as a retort to an attempt at a civil discourse.  

Here, sadly that “some value” is a mere flyspeck.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 6, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Psychotic bloggers and neo-nazi websites are not citable sources to challenge my series of objective statements of undisputed facts from the public record.  Sorry to cut off your anticipated research sourcing.


"Pee-pee-poo-poo."

This is directly from a "letter" I received from John McCain himself. 
Dispute those facts if you dare.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 6, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Sure.  A random useless ad hominem attempt at an insult has some value as a retort to an attempt at a civil discourse.
> 
> Here, sadly that “some value” is a mere flyspeck.


Please continue..


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 6, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


>


Yeah, save America from being as great as it was before he was nominated.


----------



## Nonononono (Jul 6, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> "Pee-pee-poo-poo."
> 
> This is directly from a "letter" I received from John McCain himself.
> Dispute those facts if you dare.


That would fall under the court of civil discourse as “irrelevant” and therefore inadmissible.  But should such a letter from US Senator John McCain of Arizona exist with such rancor, you need simply take a cellphone picture and post it here to support an entirely separate discussion on the incivility of Republican Party leaders, and I’m confident in that court, it would be carefully evaluated for potential admissibility.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 6, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> "Pee-pee-poo-poo."
> 
> This is directly from a "letter" I received from John McCain himself.
> Dispute those facts if you dare.


Strange that a once "More patriotic than thee!" individual such as yourself could in one sentence show your disrespect for live long public servant, Republican, POW and decorated American soldier, because you don't totally agree with him. Also in the same sentence you show your disregard, contempt and disbelief of our intelligence agencies, because they dare to speak the truth.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 6, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> That would fall under the court of civil discourse as “irrelevant” and therefore inadmissible.  But should such a letter from US Senator John McCain of Arizona exist with such rancor, you need simply take a cellphone picture and post it here to support an entirely separate discussion on the incivility of Republican Party leaders, and I’m confident in that court, it would be carefully evaluated for potential admissibility.


Yeah, I would, but.... that particular "letter" was on my personal server, and I accidently erased 30,000 "personal emails" of which, "pee-pee-poo-poo" was probably, (but maybe not certainly) unfortunately within that cache.
Weird thing too, is that all of my cell phones, and my friend's cell phones got smashed by hammers so they dont have it either.
Im still looking, but I swear it really happened.
Pray for me, and God Bless America.

btw, You still havent proven the "pee-pee-poo-poo" isnt real, and that John McCain didnt pee-poo all over it.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 6, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Strange that a once "More patriotic than thee!" individual such as yourself could in one sentence show your disrespect for live long public servant, Republican, POW and decorated American soldier, because you don't totally agree with him. Also in the same sentence you show your disregard, contempt and disbelief of our intelligence agencies, because they dare to speak the truth.


Thanks for the dress down, Mr. America. lol.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 6, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Thanks for the dress down, Mr. America. lol.


The you of 6 to 8 years ago would kick the you of today's ass and then laugh about it . . .  at the least the old you would go off on a commie tirade (even though it wouldn't be the appropriate term).


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 6, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The you of 6 to 8 years ago would kick the you of today's ass and then laugh about it . . .  at the least the old you would go off on a commie tirade (even though it wouldn't be the appropriate term).


Of course the old me would kick the new me's ass if so inclined.
He's younger and stronger, but I know the old me, and he loves the new me like a brother.
We both have the same charm, charisma, and great hair.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 6, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Of course the old me would kick the new me's ass if so inclined.
> He's younger and stronger, but I know the old me, and he loves the new me like a brother.
> We both have the same charm, charisma, and great hair.


If that makes you feel better.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 6, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> If that makes you feel better.


You know you love both of me.
Who doesnt?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 6, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yeah, save America from being as great as it was before he was nominated.


I was wrong about your sense of humor.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 6, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Strange that a once "More patriotic than thee!" individual such as yourself could in one sentence show your disrespect for live long public servant, Republican, POW and decorated American soldier, because you don't totally agree with him. Also in the same sentence you show your disregard, contempt and disbelief of our intelligence agencies, because they dare to speak the truth.


McCain has lost it, he is just another no borders obstructionist lib.
Is that why they are getting fired? Suspended? Taking the 5th? Under investigation?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 6, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> McCain has lost it, he is just another no borders obstructionist lib.
> Is that why they are getting fired? Suspended? Taking the 5th? Under investigation?


He was the errand boy to get Trump.
Poor old sap got used and abused.


----------



## Nonononono (Jul 6, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Yeah, I would, but.... that particular "letter" was on my personal server, and I accidently erased 30,000 "personal emails" of which, "pee-pee-poo-poo" was probably, (but maybe not certainly) unfortunately within that cache.
> Weird thing too, is that all of my cell phones, and my friend's cell phones got smashed by hammers so they dont have it either.
> Im still looking, but I swear it really happened.
> Pray for me, and God Bless America.
> ...


I believe you raised the pee poo issue, then elected to make up a series of disingenuous attempts at humorous satire in the stylings of a Greg Gutfield and the curly haired ex-O’Reilly tasteless Fox guy that gave a hand-job motion on-air without any reprimand or firing. 

I’m just citing undisputed facts, along with clearly labeled current information that I preface with terms such as ‘allegations’ so I don’t mislead anyone.  

For example, Roy Moore is a life long Republican (and alledged pedophile) that Trump wholeheartedly endorsed to fill the open Republican US Senate seat vacated when Trump selected Sessions as AJ, that was won in a special election by a Democrat, narrowing the Republican majority in that chamber to a hair’s width, rather than selecting dozens of equally racist candidates from so many other professional capacities that would not have so foolishly jeopardized the control of the Senate. 

I can discuss Hastert, Larry Craig, and go back even so far and now obscure as to Dan Crane*, if you’d like.  There’s really no limit to the equity of amoral and unethical misconduct by both Democrats and Republicans since our country was founded.  

The overwhelming efforts of the usual gang of idiots to limiting their citations and sophomorically drafted criticisms of only Democrats that have shown their amoral personal transgressions has no limit here.  Only a Trump supporter, better known by Rick Santorum as not among the “smart people”, are apparently foolish enough to believe amoral conduct is the exclusive province of Democrats.

*Crane diddled at least one minor female student in the “Capital Page” High School program.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 6, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> I believe you raised the pee poo issue, then elected to make up a series of disingenuous attempts at humorous satire in the stylings of a Greg Gutfield and the curly haired ex-O’Reilly tasteless Fox guy that gave a hand-job motion on-air without any reprimand or firing.
> 
> I’m just citing undisputed facts, along with clearly labeled current information that I preface with terms such as ‘allegations’ so I don’t mislead anyone.
> 
> ...


Dont get all "wordsmithy" with me, you, you, you.......transgressor.


----------



## Nonononono (Jul 6, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Dont get all "wordsmithy" with me, you, you, you.......transgressor.


I threw in ‘diddled’ to counter-balance things a bit.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 6, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> I threw in ‘diddled’ to counter-balance things a bit.


Does this mean we're going steady?


----------



## nononono (Jul 8, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> She scares you I see, is she telling to much truth for you? Why else would you lie about her.


*I'd say it to her face just as I would YOU !*

*You're BOTH LIARS.....Now what.*


----------



## nononono (Jul 8, 2018)

QUOTE="Nonononono, post: 208773, member: 2987"

I believe you raised the pee poo issue, then elected to make up a series of disingenuous attempts at humorous satire in the stylings of a Greg Gutfield and the curly haired ex-O’Reilly tasteless Fox guy that gave a hand-job motion on-air without any reprimand or firing. 
*You are related to that Coward Adam Schiff aren't you....*


I’m just citing undisputed facts, along with clearly labeled current information that I preface with terms such as ‘allegations’ so I don’t mislead anyone.  
*Fake made up Facts that suit your Cowardly Liberal Logic...*


For example, Roy Moore is a life long Republican (and alledged pedophile) that Trump wholeheartedly endorsed to fill the open Republican US Senate seat vacated when Trump selected Sessions as AJ, that was won in a special election by a Democrat, narrowing the Republican majority in that chamber to a hair’s width, rather than selecting dozens of equally racist candidates from so many other professional capacities that would not have so foolishly jeopardized the control of the Senate. 
*Only a Coward such as you would cite unverified False accusations that came straight out of the *
*Chicago ( David Axelrod ) playbook....*



I can discuss Hastert, Larry Craig, and go back even so far and now obscure as to Dan Crane*, if you’d like.  There’s really no limit to the equity of amoral and unethical misconduct by both Democrats and Republicans since our country was founded.  
*Most of the sexual misconduct comes from the Cowardly Liberal Democrats*
*who tend to associate with disgusting sub-humans who propagate this crap....*




The overwhelming efforts of the usual gang of idiots to limiting their citations and sophomorically drafted criticisms of only Democrats that have shown their amoral personal transgressions has no limit here.  Only a Trump supporter, better known by Rick Santorum as not among the “smart people”, are apparently foolish enough to believe amoral conduct is the exclusive province of Democrats.
*Only a Coward such as you would run a defense to defend the Sub-Humans who tend*
*to be Democrats that are caught associated/performing actions as disgusting as you cite.....*


*Crane diddled at least one minor female student in the “Capital Page” High School program.
*Your Cowardly fascination with such actions is quite telling....*


/QUOTE


*The " Cowardly Fat Bob The Slob " has once again earned his moniker.....*


----------



## Nonononono (Jul 8, 2018)

nononono said:


> QUOTE="Nonononono, post: 208773, member: 2987"
> 
> I believe you raised the pee poo issue, then elected to make up a series of disingenuous attempts at humorous satire in the stylings of a Greg Gutfield and the curly haired ex-O’Reilly tasteless Fox guy that gave a hand-job motion on-air without any reprimand or firing.
> *You are related to that Coward Adam Schiff aren't you....*
> ...


Ibid.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 8, 2018)

Sometimes I check in and see one of those long winded, over the top nutter, large colored font posts of nono's and just crack up . . . I don't read it, I just laugh at it, and him.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 8, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Sometimes I check in and see one of those long winded, over the top nutter, large colored font posts of nono's and just crack up . . . I don't read it, I just laugh at it, and him.


So you do what the rest of us do when we see one of your quack rants...
( I have to be honest, I do read them because they are hilarious)


----------



## Nonononono (Jul 8, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> So you do what the rest of us do when we see one of your quack rants...
> ( I have to be honest, I do read them because they are hilarious)


I have a tad of pity for 4nos in reading that his/her biggest fan finds his/her rants “hilarious”.  More like a flyspeck of pity.  I can’t muster more than that.  

It’s almost as if the 4nos character is actually a creation of my far more sexually endowed and satisfying 5nos actual true individual.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 8, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> I have a tad of pity for 4nos in reading that his/her biggest fan finds his/her rants “hilarious”.  More like a flyspeck of pity.  I can’t muster more than that.
> 
> It’s almost as if the 4nos character is actually a creation of my far more sexually endowed and satisfying 5nos actual true individual.


I know you do, but I was talking about rat.
If he's one of your rodents in that bag full of rats, color me impressed.
He's a loon, and he sells it like he needs the rent money.


----------



## Nonononono (Jul 8, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I know you do, but I was talking about rat.
> If he's one of your rodents in that bag full of rats, color me impressed.


Who is Rat?   The only reincarnation fake aliases I feel I’ve got a handle on are my own, and you, with affleat, sanders then fandingle.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 8, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Who is Rat?   The only reincarnation fake aliases I feel I’ve got a handle on are my own, and you, with affleat, sanders then fandingle.


Husker du is rat.
Im not a "fake" alias. I always spilt the beans on myself.
I busted rat when he first showed up as hunker dunker, and he copped to it.
I have no idea how many others try and trick it up, but I'm just me and always have been.
I did a few gag characters, but like i said, I let the cat out of the bag because it just didnt seem fair.

For all I know, you're a rat too.


----------



## Nonononono (Jul 8, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Husker du is rat.
> Im not a "fake" alias. I always spilt the beans on myself.
> I busted rat when he first showed up as hunker dunker, and he copped to it.
> I have no idea how many others try and trick it up, but I'm just me and always have been.
> ...


And being formerly an alias named “Rat” has some significance of what manner?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 9, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> And being formerly an alias named “Rat” has some significance of what manner?


Only that you asked, and I answered.
Other than that, its just a nickname I use for one of my forum friends.
Everyone is my friend, friend.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 9, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Husker du is rat.
> Im not a "fake" alias. I always spilt the beans on myself.
> I busted rat when he first showed up as hunker dunker, and he copped to it.
> I have no idea how many others try and trick it up, but I'm just me and always have been.
> ...


I do thoroughly enjoy the way you depict things to cast yourself in an all-knowing, innocent, fully transparent light as if when you changed monikers, in any incarnation, you immediately disclosed our past ID.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 9, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I do thoroughly enjoy the way you depict things to cast yourself in an all-knowing, innocent, fully transparent light as if when you changed monikers, in any incarnation, you immediately disclosed our past ID.


Im a giver.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 9, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Im a giver.


Of shit.


----------



## nononono (Jul 9, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Ibid.


*Yes you are the Cowardly source. No you aren't Scholarly.*


----------



## nononono (Jul 9, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Of shit.


*Sorry Pussy....you're the Forum Rump Nuzzler....*
*You carry the smell well.*


----------



## nononono (Jul 9, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> I have a tad of pity for 4nos in reading that his/her biggest fan finds his/her rants “hilarious”.  More like a flyspeck of pity.  I can’t muster more than that.
> 
> It’s almost as if the 4nos character is actually a creation of my far more sexually endowed and satisfying 5nos actual true individual.



*I was first....*
*And don't cry for me Cowardly little beta Pussy.....*


----------



## nononono (Jul 9, 2018)

*FIRE MSNBC's JOY REID .....TODAY !!!!*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 9, 2018)

nononono said:


> *FIRE MSNBC's JOY REID .....TODAY !!!!*


This is what leftists do.
They get offended and try to get people fired.
If her employer wants to put her face on the air every day, even every hour, I have zero problem with it.
I actually think it helps illustrate the absurd.
The American people are pretty smart, eventually.


----------



## nononono (Jul 9, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> This is what leftists do.
> They get offended and try to get people fired.
> If her employer wants to put her face on the air every day, even every hour, I have zero problem with it.
> I actually think it helps illustrate the absurd.
> The American people are pretty smart, eventually.



*I'm not a Leftist and I do not endorse the ruination of *
*other peoples Lives thru the propagation/promotion of *
*disgusting harmful LIES....*
*What Joy Reid did is terrible and it's not the first time.....*
*She has become the mouth piece for promoting Civil Unrest.*
*She should be Fired...*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 9, 2018)

nononono said:


> *I'm not a Leftist and I do not endorse the ruination of *
> *other peoples Lives thru the propagation/promotion of *
> *disgusting harmful LIES....*
> *What Joy Reid did is terrible and it's not the first time.....*
> ...


Why would you want someone fired who helps illustrate the absurdity of leftist politics?
If I was a billionaire, I may even advertise on her show.

The left no longer has a monopoly on information.
Look what's happening right now.


----------



## nononono (Jul 10, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Why would you want someone fired who helps illustrate the absurdity of leftist politics?
> If I was a billionaire, I may even advertise on her show.
> 
> The left no longer has a monopoly on information.
> Look what's happening right now.


*You are correct, but actions do have consequences and right *
*now at this moment in time the Democrats need to be taught*
*they cannot run roughshod over the American Public to further*
*their despicable criminal actions.*

*I'm not a Billionaire, but owning businesses with employees I *
*will not tolerate such actions of harm to the public....*

*She Should Be Fired.....*

*If MSNBC needs lunks on there Sat/Sun morning shows, there's*
*a lot more Low Respect Anchors that can do the same thing and*
*eventually get fired also....*

*How about MSNBC raise their standards and change the complete*
*format of the Outfit.....Do them a lot of good !*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 10, 2018)

nononono said:


> *You are correct, but actions do have consequences and right *
> *now at this moment in time the Democrats need to be taught*
> *they cannot run roughshod over the American Public to further*
> *their despicable criminal actions.*
> ...


I respect your opinion but disagree.
I like msnbc and cnn right where they are.
They are revealing themselves, and the last thing we need to do is get in their way.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 10, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Of shit.


You're obviously a receiver...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 10, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I respect your opinion but disagree.
> I like msnbc and cnn right where they are.
> They are revealing themselves, and the last thing we need to do is get in their way.


I agree, MSNBC tried to be the liberal Fox but just covering stories from a liberal perspective isn't the same as simply making stuff up. CNN has too many panels with opposing views where the Trump surrogate is allowed to filibuster and eat up the segment saying nothing . . . and they both adopted the constant, "BREAKING NEWS!!!" banner I first remember being a mainstay on The Kelly files (but she's off trying to be the white bread Oprah). If it wasn't for the primetime line up at Fox they would just be another media source reporting the news.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 10, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I agree, MSNBC tried to be the liberal Fox but just covering stories from a liberal perspective isn't the same as simply making stuff up. CNN has too many panels with opposing views where the Trump surrogate is allowed to filibuster and eat up the segment saying nothing . . . and they both adopted the constant, "BREAKING NEWS!!!" banner I first remember being a mainstay on The Kelly files (but she's off trying to be the white bread Oprah). If it wasn't for the primetime line up at Fox they would just be another media source reporting the news.


No one care about the liberal bullshit, just look at talk radio.
We get plenty of liberal bias from abc nbc and cbs.
One of these days you will figure it out, maybe 11/10/2020?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 10, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> No one care about the liberal bullshit, just look at talk radio.
> We get plenty of liberal bias from abc nbc and cbs.
> One of these days you will figure it out, maybe 11/10/2020?


There won't be enough scared white males still willing to vote for Trump at that time.

 . . . and yeah, I know, you are tired of democracy and this grand experiment, you must be entertained!


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 10, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> There won't be enough scared white males still willing to vote for Trump at that time.
> 
> . . . and yeah, I know, you are tired of democracy and this grand experiment, you must be entertained!


#WalkAway


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 10, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> #WalkAway


We will see the outcome of Trump's war on Me Too.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 10, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> We will see the outcome of Trump's war on Me Too.


#YouToo?


----------



## espola (Jul 10, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> We will see the outcome of Trump's war on Me Too.


Speaking of Metoo, after the election might be a good time to impeach Clarence Thomas for perjury during his confirmation hearings.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 10, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> #YouToo?


 . . . and you are ripe for the fight. Will you let the rest of your house know about the battle? Or is it just a "Guy thing", kinda like "Locker room talk".


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 10, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> #YouToo?


#Prediction


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 10, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> #Prediction


#Funny


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 10, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . and you are ripe for the fight. Will you let the rest of your house know about the battle? Or is it just a "Guy thing", kinda like "Locker room talk".


You people..


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 10, 2018)




----------



## nononono (Jul 10, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I respect your opinion but disagree.
> I like msnbc and cnn right where they are.
> They are revealing themselves, and the last thing we need to do is get in their way.


*I respect your Opinion.....*

*Now I'm off to kick Bob and the Rodent in the family Jewels some more....*

*




*

*Here's an easy reader for the both of them.....*


----------



## nononono (Jul 10, 2018)

espola said:


> Speaking of Metoo, after the election might be a good time to impeach Clarence Thomas for perjury during his confirmation hearings.



*You should return the Stolen Property before you*
*pass Judgement.....*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 10, 2018)

https://t.co/n7ht3hRync


----------



## nononono (Jul 10, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> https://t.co/n7ht3hRync



*Yep....I'm veeeeeery aware of her Lies....*

*I'll post some amazing facts about her and *
*Slick " Willie " Brown later in the week.....*

*




*

*Oops did I do that.....Not Barry and Kamala...*

*




*


*Oh for heavens sakes....I did it again....*


----------



## nononono (Jul 10, 2018)

*The bed squeaked loud in 1994......*
*Once she got what she wanted he was *
*gone like a summer cloud....*

*The graves surrounding her are far and wide....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 10, 2018)

nononono said:


> *The bed squeaked loud in 1994......*
> *Once she got what she wanted he was *
> *gone like a summer cloud....*
> 
> *The graves surrounding her are far and wide....*


I see she scares you and your sources . . . too American for you comrade?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 11, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I see she scares you and your sources . . . too American for you comrade?


Have you heard her speak?
Dumb as a mud fence.
Please trot her out in 2020


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 11, 2018)

nononono said:


> *The bed squeaked loud in 1994......*
> *Once she got what she wanted he was *
> *gone like a summer cloud....*
> 
> *The graves surrounding her are far and wide....*


Just makes her even more attractive to the left.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 11, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> https://t.co/n7ht3hRync


I am pretty sure we are only beginning to scratch the surface of her lying ways.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 11, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Have you heard her speak?
> Dumb as a mud fence.
> Please trot her out in 2020


She asks tough questions and that scares you.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 11, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> She asks tough questions and that scares you.


Have you heard her speak?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 11, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Have you heard her speak?


She was the Attorney General for California (a state in the USA just so you know), she is a USA Senator from that same state. Is it that she is smart, attractive, hardworking and women that scares you most? . . . or is it the fact that she is believes in the rule of law?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 11, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> She was the Attorney General for California (a state in the USA just so you know), she is a USA Senator from that same state. Is it that she is smart, attractive, hardworking and women that scares you most? . . . or is it the fact that she is believes in the rule of law?


Have you seen some of the knuckleheads that have run this state?
This state has gone downhill from the time Regan left.
The funny thing is that you know it.
*Sen. Kamala Harris’s claim that an ‘undocumented immigrant is not a criminal’*




By Michelle Ye Hee Lee April 26, 2017 Email the author
tweet, April 21, 2017

_“The President’s immigration actions and Muslim ban will make America less safe. As a prosecutor, I can tell you, it is a serious mistake to conflate criminal justice policy with immigration policy as if they are the same thing. They are not. I have personally prosecuted everything from low-level offenses to homicides. I know what a crime looks like. I will tell you: an undocumented immigrant is not a criminal. But that’s what these actions do. They suggest all immigrants are criminals and treat immigrants like criminals.”_
*— Harris, maiden speech in response to President Trump’s immigration executive order, Feb. 16, 2017*

This tweet — one of several tweets published during her town hall — caught our attention, and we were curious about the context in which the junior senator from California made this claim. It turned out that Harris used this talking point regularly on the 2016 Senate campaign trail, and she often made the claim to draw a legal distinction in immigration and criminal law (as in the Feb. 16 speech).


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 11, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Have you seen some of the knuckleheads that have run this state?
> This state has gone downhill from the time Regan left.
> The funny thing is that you know it.
> *Sen. Kamala Harris’s claim that an ‘undocumented immigrant is not a criminal’*
> ...


If it talks, tweets, posts, sounds like a white supremacist . . . it must be one. You have been brainwashed . . . or maybe like nono use to claim that this forum (and past incarnations) has been infiltrated by paid liberal activists, maybe, like everything else Trumpian, the opposite is true and THIS is your job spreading white nationalist propaganda around. Both you and the plumber seem to use the same terms, terminology and rhetoric that comes straight from white nationalist talking points. The subtle approach, ease 'em in, don't scare them with blatant racism, use of code wording and dog whistle tactics, allude don't exude. That or you are a victim of the dog whistle training and are unaware.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 11, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> If it talks, tweets, posts, sounds like a white supremacist . . . it must be one. You have been brainwashed . . . or maybe like nono use to claim that this forum (and past incarnations) has been infiltrated by paid liberal activists, maybe, like everything else Trumpian, the opposite is true and THIS is your job spreading white nationalist propaganda around. Both you and the plumber seem to use the same terms, terminology and rhetoric that comes straight from white nationalist talking points. The subtle approach, ease 'em in, don't scare them with blatant racism, use of code wording and dog whistle tactics, allude don't exude. That or you are a victim of the dog whistle training and are unaware.


Just pointing out the crazy person you seem to support, you know, the rule of law person.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 11, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Just pointing out the crazy person you seem to support, you know, the rule of law person.


Pointing it out for the other blossoming fascist?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 11, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> If it talks, tweets, posts, sounds like a white supremacist . . . it must be one. You have been brainwashed . . . or maybe like nono use to claim that this forum (and past incarnations) has been infiltrated by paid liberal activists, maybe, like everything else Trumpian, the opposite is true and THIS is your job spreading white nationalist propaganda around. Both you and the plumber seem to use the same terms, terminology and rhetoric that comes straight from white nationalist talking points. The subtle approach, ease 'em in, don't scare them with blatant racism, use of code wording and dog whistle tactics, allude don't exude. That or you are a victim of the dog whistle training and are unaware.


Good Gawd!
What a pile of shit that was.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 11, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Good Gawd!
> What a pile of shit that was.


Your reaction, is of course, telling . . . and I see you gave that post an optimistic. Optimistic that the general population will catch on to what is happening?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 11, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Good Gawd!
> What a pile of shit that was.


. . .  and has been asked and never answered in here many, many times before, what part did I get wrong?


----------



## espola (Jul 11, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Good Gawd!
> What a pile of shit that was.


Too close to home?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 11, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Your reaction, is of course, telling . . . and I see you gave that post an optimistic. Optimistic that the general population will catch on to what is happening?


What the hell are you going to do when Trump wins again?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 11, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What the hell are you going to do when Trump wins again?


He just might if the economy stays together. I'm more worried there are people like you out there willingly, and unquestioningly, sowing the seeds of discontent, just because you are told to do so.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 11, 2018)

espola said:


> Too close to home?


Speak for yourself.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 11, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Your reaction, is of course, telling . . . and I see you gave that post an optimistic. Optimistic that the general population will catch on to what is happening?


Optimistic that your hate filled analysis is something that lives in a reality outside of your mind.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 11, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> He just might if the economy stays together. I'm more worried there are people like you out there willingly, and unquestioningly, sowing the seeds of discontent, just because you are told to do so.


"Discontent"?
Who is sowing those seeds, Don Quixote?


----------



## nononono (Jul 11, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I see she scares you and your sources . . . too American for you comrade?


*Not hardly......*

*She is your type...*
*You see I've got you figured out, you are a trendy male who barks*
*but has no bite....You get your thrills late at nite when her type ties *
*your naked ass up to a post and dons a black leather outfit then*
*proceeds to whip yur ass with a cat o nine tails....your poor poor*
*muffled screams never go past the insulated door....*
*Yep...that's you Rodent..all you.*

*Remember that ya beta Gato Rodent...*


----------



## nononono (Jul 11, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Your reaction, is of course, telling . . . and I see you gave that post an optimistic. Optimistic that the general population will catch on to what is happening?



*He feels sorry for your whipped ass.....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 11, 2018)

I see I struck a nerve, sorry ladies.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 12, 2018)

espola said:


> Too close to home?


Yes, you are.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 12, 2018)

*MSNBC Joy Reid ratings drop 20% after blog hacking controversy?*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 12, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *MSNBC Joy Reid ratings drop 20% after blog hacking controversy?*


See, the plumber was right on this one.


----------



## nononono (Jul 12, 2018)

*The Democratic Terminal Sickness is on display here Daily .........If not treated promptly *
*death can occur from the rotting cancer.....*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 12, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> See, the plumber was right on this one.


I approve this message.


----------



## nononono (Jul 12, 2018)

*Joy Reid is in the Toilet searching for an up tick....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 27, 2018)

Turns out it was all just a big misunderstanding:

Roseanne Barr has just given a master class on how not to apologize for a massive public flameout.

Appearing on Fox News pundit Sean Hannity's show Thursday, Barr claimed the backlash over a widely condemned racist tweet that led to ABC canceling her show was a huge misunderstanding.

The tweet implied that senior Obama adviser Valerie Jarrett was the offspring of the Muslim Brotherhood and an ape. Barr's defense? She didn't know Jarrett — who was born in Iran to American parents — was an African-American woman.

"You could have knocked me over with a feather when they said she was African-American," Barr told Hannity of the moment when executives from ABC asked her to explain the posting. "I thought she was Middle Eastern."

Which implies she did think it was OK to compare a person from a country in the Middle East to the offspring of an ape — another serious stereotype.

There was no discussion of the other time she called a black Obama official an ape: a 2013 tweet where she said former national security adviser Susan Rice was a man with the genitalia of an ape.

recent video she released on YouTube, saying of Jarrett, "I thought the b**** was white," was a joke.

"I made a mistake," Barr said of the original tweet, after a bit of prodding from Hannity. "And I lost everything."

Hannity devoted his entire, hourlong show Thursday to his talk with Barr. It was hyped as the superstar comic's first TV interview after ABC dropped one of the highest-rated shows of the last TV season within hours of her posting back in May.

But, despite having an hour to make her case, Barr rarely stuck with one topic for long, hopscotching through various topics and defenses. In one part of the interview, the comic insisted she didn't want to hurt anyone or cause anyone pain.

In another moment, she made fun of Jarrett's haircut after delivering a rambling non-apology that mostly seemed to blame Jarrett for being offended by the tweet in the first place.

"I'm so sorry that you thought I was racist and that you thought my tweet was racist, because it wasn't," Barr said, after Hannity asked what she might say to Jarrett if they spoke on the phone or if she was watching his show. Barr looked into the camera and said, "I'm sorry that you feel harmed and hurt. I never meant that and for that I apologize."

Jarrett appeared on the daytime talk show The View on Wednesday and said she wasn't planning on watching Barr's interview.

There was one question Barr wouldn't answer: whether she was paid by ABC when she agreed to step away from her sitcom revival after the cancellation, allowing the show's remaining cast members and crew to develop a show without her called The Conners, debuting this fall.

Barr said she has struggled with mental health issues, adding she had multiple personalities that were integrated a dozen years ago through therapy.

"We could turn this into a really great, teachable moment," Barr told Hannity.

But, in watching a once-great sitcom star fail to really explain the racist outburst that ruined her career, viewers have seen all they need to know.

https://www.npr.org/2018/07/27/632921834/roseanne-barr-tells-foxs-hannity-racist-tweet-was-a-big-misunderstanding

Is she on meth or just stupid . . . or both?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 27, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Turns out it was all just a big misunderstanding:
> 
> Roseanne Barr has just given a master class on how not to apologize for a massive public flameout.
> 
> ...


Which race or races are ok to compare to apes?
Do you think Dr. Zira looks like anyone who's name rhymms with Jalerie Varret?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 28, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Which race or races are ok to compare to apes?
> Do you think Dr. Zira looks like anyone who's name rhymms with Jalerie Varret?


I do think you are a full time troll now.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 28, 2018)

“I was afraid to go out, and also because when you’re called a racist and you live on an island full of brown people, it’s kind of terrifying,” (Ten percent of Hawaii’s population is “Native Hawaiian,” meaning of Polynesian descent. The majority of Hawaii’s population is Asian and white.)

Barr attributed her falling-out with Hollywood to anti-Semitism: “They lost a good friend; I clearly didn’t. I understand why [the cast] wanted to distance themselves because that’s how the blacklist works, and it’s always Jewish people, excuse me. Sometimes I’ve felt like I’m going to start wearing the yellow star in Hollywood on my arm wherever I go.”

Last week, she posted a puzzling YouTube video featuring a disheveled Barr smoking a cigarette, screaming in attempts to defend her actions.

“I’m trying to talk about Iran! I’m trying to talk about Valerie Jarrett about the Iran deal. That’s what my tweet was about,” Barr screamed.

“I thought the bitch was white!” she said, getting even louder. “Goddamnit, I thought the bitch was white. F—!”

“I recognize she thinks I wronged her,” the star said about her tweet, revealing a frustration with the response to her public apology. “All my friends said ‘Your mistake was to apologize to the left,’ because when they see blood in the water they’re going to come until you’re dead. And I think that’s kind of true.”


----------



## nononono (Jul 28, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I do think you are a full time troll now.


*I do think you have deep issues...*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 29, 2018)

Roseanne Barr is now saying she told network executives her dissociative identity disorder began to reappear because of the stress of heavily promoting her _Roseanne _reboot. “It was scary, Sean. I told ABC that I don’t feel like I’m in a good mentally balanced place,” she explained, per _THR__. “_I became Ambien dependent.” Barr said her Ambien intake became so excessive that she would wake up to discover “eggs cracked on the wall” from attempts at making brownies, and “Triscuits and cheese” scattered around her kitchen that served as sleep-walking snacks. “Ambien does that to people,” Barr concluded. (As for Ambien, the pharmaceutical company behind it said “racism is not a known side effect.” Zoinks!)


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 29, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Of shit.


You deserve better I’ole.  I’ll talk to him.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 29, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Roseanne Barr is now saying she told network executives her dissociative identity disorder began to reappear because of the stress of heavily promoting her _Roseanne _reboot. “It was scary, Sean. I told ABC that I don’t feel like I’m in a good mentally balanced place,” she explained, per _THR__. “_I became Ambien dependent.” Barr said her Ambien intake became so excessive that she would wake up to discover “eggs cracked on the wall” from attempts at making brownies, and “Triscuits and cheese” scattered around her kitchen that served as sleep-walking snacks. “Ambien does that to people,” Barr concluded. (As for Ambien, the pharmaceutical company behind it said “racism is not a known side effect.” Zoinks!)


Yawn


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 29, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You deserve better I’ole.  I’ll talk to him.


As none of us has budged from our positions in the last 8+ years I have been around . . . I would argue that most of those that once claimed to be 'conservatives' have devolved into Trump worshippers (decidedly not a wholly conservative position in retrospect). But, seeing as we really aren't persuading anyone to see things in a different light we have all devolved into simply trolling each other. Some still attempt honest discussion, but those attempts are rarely reciprocated and usually just promote more trolling or juvenile retorts. Aff, B-ear Crap, Bernie, Ricky, the plumber went almost exclusively troll when he jumped all the way on to the Trump train the moment the election results were confirmed (similar to yourself when Obama's first term electoral results were verified), so now he is a shit giver, almost exclusively. Joe is the king of trolls on your side and has drug the rest of you down with him. nono use to stand out, but now is just a psycho side show. Joe sets pace with his over the top enormous volume of divisive, fear and hate filled articles as the rest of you bring up the rear, the cheering peanut gallery . . . so, as attempts at discussion have been rendered moot, I troll you back, it's what we do. IMHO


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 29, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Yawn


Maybe get some exercise, get your heart rate up and consume less sugar.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 29, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> As none of us has budged from our positions in the last 8+ years I have been around . . . I would argue that most of those that once claimed to be 'conservatives' have devolved into Trump worshippers (decidedly not a wholly conservative position in retrospect). But, seeing as we really aren't persuading anyone to see things in a different light we have all devolved into simply trolling each other. Some still attempt honest discussion, but those attempts are rarely reciprocated and usually just promote more trolling or juvenile retorts. Aff, B-ear Crap, Bernie, Ricky, the plumber went almost exclusively troll when he jumped all the way on to the Trump train the moment the election results were confirmed (similar to yourself when Obama's first term electoral results were verified), so now he is a shit giver, almost exclusively. Joe is the king of trolls on your side and has drug the rest of you down with him. nono use to stand out, but now is just a psycho side show. Joe sets pace with his over the top enormous volume of divisive, fear and hate filled articles as the rest of you bring up the rear, the cheering peanut gallery . . . so, as attempts at discussion have been rendered moot, I troll you back, it's what we do. IMHO


Spare us your false humility.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 29, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Maybe get some exercise, get your heart rate up and consume less sugar.


Done


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 29, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Spare us your false humility.


Apparently you don't read my posts.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 30, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> “I was afraid to go out, and also because when you’re called a racist and you live on an island full of brown people, it’s kind of terrifying,” (Ten percent of Hawaii’s population is “Native Hawaiian,” meaning of Polynesian descent. The majority of Hawaii’s population is Asian and white.)
> 
> Barr attributed her falling-out with Hollywood to anti-Semitism: “They lost a good friend; I clearly didn’t. I understand why [the cast] wanted to distance themselves because that’s how the blacklist works, and it’s always Jewish people, excuse me. Sometimes I’ve felt like I’m going to start wearing the yellow star in Hollywood on my arm wherever I go.”
> 
> ...


Where do you get your facts from?
Demographic Statistics for Hawaii | Infoplease
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.infoplease.com/us/comprehensive-census-data-state/demographic-statistics-78&ved=2ahUKEwikgJ2l1cbcAhVn54MKHcGYDnwQFjACegQIDRAO&usg=AOvVaw0KWI9UQBcqQxsks9N38I3L


----------



## nononono (Jul 30, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> As none of us has budged from our positions in the last 8+ years I have been around . . . I would argue that most of those that once claimed to be 'conservatives' have devolved into Trump worshippers (decidedly not a wholly conservative position in retrospect). But, seeing as we really aren't persuading anyone to see things in a different light we have all devolved into simply trolling each other. Some still attempt honest discussion, but those attempts are rarely reciprocated and usually just promote more trolling or juvenile retorts. Aff, B-ear Crap, Bernie, Ricky, the plumber went almost exclusively troll when he jumped all the way on to the Trump train the moment the election results were confirmed (similar to yourself when Obama's first term electoral results were verified), so now he is a shit giver, almost exclusively. Joe is the king of trolls on your side and has drug the rest of you down with him. nono use to stand out, but now is just a psycho side show. Joe sets pace with his over the top enormous volume of divisive, fear and hate filled articles as the rest of you bring up the rear, the cheering peanut gallery . . . so, as attempts at discussion have been rendered moot, I troll you back, it's what we do. IMHO



*The Conservative Party is evolving into a Party that now stands up for it's self and won't*
*take shit from LIARS like you....*
*You've had your day in the sun as a Disgusting Deceptive Lying Democrat that got *
*relatively little push back from your opposition....those days are now long gone.*
*Now you need to be prepared to choose sides....as I've stated many many many times before....*

*You can choose between:*

*TRUTH and HONESTY ( Conservative )*

*or *

*LIES and DECEPTION ( Communist/Democrat )*


*Choose wisely angry Rodent.*


----------

